# OWL series



## Welledha (Apr 13, 2016)

My drawings of owls :big grin: what do you guys think?


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Great drawing my friend, very nice.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Very nice :smile:


----------



## relay (May 25, 2016)

Hey! Have you guys check out Splore yet? It's an awesome app that allows for artists to be discovered! Check it out: http://www.sploreapp.com/


----------

